# padlock's judge and jury....



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

after a long winter hiatus,... 9 month old bulldogs got alittle vinegar in
their piss. no more puppy faces.

frisco/bolio








































maverick/alligator/chinaman


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^  AWESOME!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Boy they grew fast. Good looking dogs but I have a soft spot for that black one.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they look great! im a sucker for some bolio but your black dog looks awesome!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man they look Great. I really love the black dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I like both of them you can send them to my address I will pm you shortly! LOL They are looking good and ready. Thanks for the updates good looking crew!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

Jury is only 26 lbs...she's like a patterdale.
high-strung lunatic that gets regular bops
on the head with her feed bowl. 
(^ joke)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

i love the maverick dogs but she is a nice mix of some great blood.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks yall...i'll get some vid of them working
the hide as soon as the ground firms up from
all this melt-off. stills don't do either one of them
justice.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some great lookin dogs!:clap:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at them now. They have grown so much, and they both look awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

they look great!!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I love you Jury hehe


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice dogs Padlock! Man, they sure do grow up fast! I remember when my boy started losing his puppy face and getting his man muscles lol. 

Looks like you caught Judge will all 4 off the ground in the first pic haha. He looks like a hard worker  and I gotta say that I got a thing for Miss Jury. I think black dog owners are always gonna have a thing for other black dogs haha

Thanks for sharing, they look great!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful! absoulutly stunning bulldogs you got there Padlock.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

They are gorgeous. Not sure which is which but I love the black one!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My how they've grown! They're both awesome looking though I believe I have a soft spot for the black one


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Woooow! Gorgeous dogs! They look AMAZING!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

thanks for the kind words everyone... it warms the cockles of my
cold Grinch size heart. <3 <---- actual size.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good, Paddy. Good to see you back again.


----------

